# third row speakers - any there?



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

SE with Tech here
kids complained about low volume of music in third row?
I could not find any speakers - are ther eno dedicated speakers for the row
Also the sound adjustment (fader) on the touch screen only showed two rows.

Are there really no speakers in the third row or is this just this trim level?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you see any? Does the spec call for them? What does the OM say about it?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

On the SEL Premium there are two speakers behind the third row. 

The 2018 VW Atlas Fender Premium Audio System features: 
• 12 speakers
• 480 watts
• Front center 80mm SDR wide frequency Fender Frontman™ speaker
• 200mm SDR DVC Fender Super Twin™ woofer front door speakers 
• 168mm SVC Fender Custom™ woofer rear door speakers
• First and second row 60mm Fender Deluxe™ tweeters with a wide range, soft dome design
• 80mm SDR wide frequency Fender Tonemaster™ speakers in the third row.
• 160mm SDR SVC Fender Bassman™ Subwoofer


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't believe there are any speakers in the 3rd row. I have the SEL and I think the SE w/Tech is the same. It has 8 speakers. 4 in the front (2 tweeters and 2 speakers) and 4 in the 2nd row (2 tweeter and 2 speakers)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I specifically sought an SEL premium b/c it has all of the stuff we wanted, including third row speakers.
I can confirm that I have speakers in the rear, like pictured above, by DesertFox.

Cheers

Options by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jayin0507 said:


> I don't believe there are any speakers in the 3rd row. I have the SEL and I think the SE w/Tech is the same. It has 8 speakers. 4 in the front (2 tweeters and 2 speakers) and 4 in the 2nd row (2 tweeter and 2 speakers)


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

RyanA3 said:


> I specifically sought an SEL premium b/c it has all of the stuff we wanted, including third row speakers.
> I can confirm that I have speakers in the rear, like pictured above, by DesertFox.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


can you please post a picture or you fader screen on the radio? does it show 6 speakers (I only see 4).
or asked differently: can you move the music to 2nd and 3rd row?

thanks


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

blerg said:


> can you please post a picture or you fader screen on the radio? does it show 6 speakers (I only see 4).
> or asked differently: can you move the music to 2nd and 3rd row?
> 
> thanks


no I can't differentiate from the three rows at all. there is just front to back fade, as if there are only front and rear sections.


----------



## chyates (Apr 14, 2018)

unfortunately you can't get a premium version with the R line package, so you are stuck with the ugly wheels.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

chyates said:


> unfortunately you can't get a premium version with the R line package, so you are stuck with the ugly wheels.


Last I checked wheels are very very easy to change.


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

There are no speakers in the third row. I have the se/technology and i wish i had the fender audio system.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

blerg said:


> can you please post a picture or you fader screen on the radio? does it show 6 speakers (I only see 4).
> or asked differently: can you move the music to 2nd and 3rd row?
> 
> thanks


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

chyates said:


> unfortunately you can't get a premium version with the R line package, so you are stuck with the ugly wheels.


wheels are a personal thing, just like the upgraded sound system, some people don't need them.
I like the wheels on the premium SEL. they will def stand up to the harsh winter roads we have here.

I am really into upgraded sound. I agree it is STUPID that you can't add fender to an R-line, for the folks who "have to have" the R-line, that must be frustrating as h.

cheers


----------

